# Pickled Sweet Banana Peppers



## Detox_Diet_Recipes

oh i love to eat bananas raw. i also love foods and recipes with banana in it. they taste very very good


----------



## anachmanoff

That's a pretty good recipe. If anyone has any trouble with using it to make pickled banana peppers , here are some other ideas:
https://www.findhow.com/food/how-to-make-pickled-banana-peppers.php


----------

